# DeXtop - themes, icons, & desktops



## Androo (Aug 26, 2003)

I am divising a group, which makes themes and icons and appearance enhancements for Mac os X and 9. I have already maded a crappy little theme, but that's because i didnt take enough time, and because its only me making it.
But I want to create the DeXtop group. We will make all those things for all Mac Users to download.

*Why are you making this Androo?*
I am making this group so that we can make great themes, amazing themes that are like sweet candy for your eyes.

*What will we be making?*
Themes, Icons, Buttons, and Desktops.

*What's the pay?*
No pay, but once we do start getting money, then we'll all be extremely happy.

*What jobs are available?*
Whatever you can do is fine. If you can make anything that looks like a Mac type thing, anything that people would download, then you're in. Themer, maybe for the DeXtop website, Icon designer, Desktop Illustrator, or someone who can make gooood aqua buttons.

*Why the hell would i wanna join you Androo, how can i trust you?*
Damnit, you asked 2 questions in 1! that's not fair.
lol ok, why would you wanna join me? Because its fun. It's awesome to see people download and appretiate things that you made. Also on the DeXtop website there will be links, so if you are a website builder, or graphic designer, and people see your site in the links section, then more business for you!
How do you know you can trust me? Though i might be a bit strange on macosx.com sometimes, i can actually get serious. I just like to have fun sometimes! But when it comes down to this serious type of stuff, i get serious too.


So how about it? Are you ready for the DeXtop team? You don't have to contribute TONS of time, just do what you can, and want. 




Thanks,
Androo.


----------



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

Sign up this Photoshop maven.

Give me a job and I'll do it, or give me a suggestion and I'll think about it.


----------



## Androo (Aug 26, 2003)

thanks
 I am making the website right now, it will be nice 
ooo shoot can a mod change the name from mac11 to "DeXtop - themes, icons, & desktops"? thanks


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 26, 2003)

id love to help, only i dont know much about themeing and i am just getting back into using photoshop and illustrator, so if you need someone i can help here and there


----------



## Androo (Aug 26, 2003)

well i'll probably be putting together the theme.... just i need people to make the parts of the theme, which actually takes a while.
So i am making the site (with the help of a few friends).
nb3004, what's your AIM? I'll talk with you about this


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2003)

Why not?

I'm in.  I can do heavy Aqua work, if needed.


----------



## Androo (Aug 27, 2003)

cool thanks....
yea i saw u make a cool aqua button...
looked nice


----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

The speech bubble, right?  Yeah, that looked pretty good.  Anything you want me to do?

Look in nb3004's profile for his AIM name (I did).


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2003)

My AIM name is YonisYuumei, but it's buddy list only...  I'll add you guys when I get home.


----------



## quiksan (Aug 27, 2003)

well, another photoshopper here.  I'm pretty proficient with it, but haven't attempted any aqua looking work.  but i'm available to help/try whatever if you email me.  

I'm down for fun!


----------



## Androo (Aug 27, 2003)

Ricky: okay cool

Quiksan: I suppose here's your chance to prove that u can make aqua looking images (which i am sure you can if you are completely used to photoshop). Welcome aboard!


----------



## Androo (Aug 27, 2003)

Well, looks like a full team......
i have made a layout for the website,
look here:
http://penguinn.com/dextop
Perhaps i will post all plans and jobs in here


----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

Need some help with the site, Androo?

You should create positions, like executive, artist, accounting, etc.  (And make me an exec. )


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *i have made a layout for the website,
> look here:
> http://penguinn.com/dextop*


Oh God!  My eyes!


----------



## Androo (Aug 27, 2003)

Arden: ummm.... now i kno why ur nickname is arden. (i dont)

Ricky: use Visine, it really helps.


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

Androo:  There's a thread for that.

And don't use bright colors on websites!  That makes my eyes hurt as well.


----------



## Androo (Aug 28, 2003)

Use Pfizer's Visine (though it scares me that the same company that makes your eyes feel better makes a pill that makes you... well... they make viagara).


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

LOL...

Why get an expensive pill for an easy-to-fix web design blunder?


----------



## Androo (Aug 28, 2003)

visine isnt a pill.... droplets!
its the... ahem.... sex enhancer that's a pill 
and sure, help away with the site , i'm almost always on AIM.


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh just say it, Viagra.  The fcker-picker-upper. 

Anybody else like the Viagra pill that Androo added to the Dextop site?  Because I don't.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 28, 2003)

We should collaborate on a site design.    Androo's gone through three different layouts and I dislike them all.


----------



## Androo (Aug 29, 2003)

sure.... we'll talk about it on ichat.
For now its time for some DeXtop news. I am making a theme, and arden is going to help me out (yay). i have already made a whole bunch of it, I just need a few more things to put into it.
Test it out, i've tested it and it works perfectly on 10.2.6  its  stable and all, try it out   

and heres a pic of it:
http://penguinn.com/androo/picture-3.jpg
but i have updated it since that pic, check it out, requires duality or themechanger to install:

DeXtop
Ice11 Theme
v0.2, 600 KB
http://penguinn.com/ice11.sit


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2003)

Ooh, I kind of like that theme.  Nice and smooth.  

You know how to make rounded, antialiased corners, right?


----------



## Androo (Aug 29, 2003)

that's something i need to fix up a bit lol. Its to do with masks..... i have to show the area that is shown, and the area i dont want shown. The area i want shown is white, the dont show area is black. But i'll fix that for v0.3 of this theme. But actually i think the rounded corners look okay.... 
Take a look, it shouldn't hurt your OS (I dont think it works on 10.3)


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2003)

I just use a quick mask with the rounded rectangle tool in Photoshop, works pretty well.  

So what am I assigned to?


----------



## Androo (Aug 29, 2003)

well... i have a new idea for the site. This time no one will have a problem with it. You know how you have that Plastic Aqua Panther look in your avatar? could you please aply it to this image?


----------



## Androo (Aug 30, 2003)

DeXtop News:
I have fixed up the theme  
Now I must add in the awesome cubes that Arden has made, and of course i need a desktop, which some supposedly made, but i dont believe them because this person has been avoiding showing me. Or maybe we should keep the current one....
Ricky, how about that plastic ?


----------



## Arden (Aug 30, 2003)

Augh!  Attack of the fallen skater!  Androo, your avatar is bugging me.

Simply create a path that curves the same way Aqua widgets do in Panther.  It shouldn't be hard if you know how to use the Pen tools.


----------



## Androo (Aug 30, 2003)

wow its bugging you? meh


----------



## Ricky (Aug 31, 2003)

Well, I made your plastic, Androo...  I dunno, it just doesn't look right..

It looks like it needs some content.  And I think the gloss is a bit much, but you can turn down the opacity in the attached PSD (Which is what I recommend you do).

Sorry about the bad Aqua...  It's late, I'm tired...  Probably just a bad design day.  I'll get into the swing of things again soon, I hope.


----------



## Androo (Aug 31, 2003)

say, that looks cool! i'm adding text to it 

page 4!!!!


----------



## Arden (Aug 31, 2003)

Wow, IE didn't like your .sit file, Ricky!  First, it didn't know how to handle it, so I said, Open in Stuffit Expander; then it came up as an Explorer document, which I double clicked, and then it unstuffed.  Then, when I opened it, it said there was something wrong with Layer 5.  Besides that, though, it looks alright.

Do you guys prefer the old Aqua widget style, or the new one?  I personally prefer the old style.


----------



## Androo (Aug 31, 2003)

Safari loves it 
Blame microsoft! Not ricky lol, microsoft is to blame.

DeXtop News:
Ice11 has reached version 0.6! There are widgets that look like graphite, but actually aren't..... they use colors that Arden made for other cube widgets... but unfortunately the cubes didnt work out in the theme.... they didnt really go with it. So i just edited the regular widgets and used the colors from the ice cubes that Arden made.
When the mouse isn't on the widgets it looks like this:


----------



## Androo (Aug 31, 2003)

But when the mouse is ON the widgets it looks like what the attached image looks like. I will also give you a link to Ice 11 v0.6! It will be hosted on my server so you get a nice speedy download (the .sit wont fit on macosx.com it's over 100 KB. Way over 100 KB, its like a few megs ).

******

Ice 11 v0.6
Stuffed Format (.sit)
650 KB
http://penguinn.com/ice11.sit

Requirements:
OS X 10.2.6

Duality 3.1 (not 4 GT, that can mess up your computer). Get duality here: 

http://www.conundrumsoft.com/Download/DualityInstaller.dmg.gz

******

And to see what happens when your mouse goes on the widgets look here:
http://penguinn.com/tut/onmouse.jpg


----------



## Androo (Aug 31, 2003)

Well, i'm almost done the theme... I might release v1.0 tomorro... just gotta fix a few appearance bugs, nothing big. Then i'll have to start working on it again once 10.2.7 comes out, or maybe i'll just skip that and start making the one for panther.......


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Aug 31, 2003)

Damn that them rocks... realease 1.0 now!!!


----------



## Androo (Aug 31, 2003)

Ahhhh okay. Here's Ice 11 v1.0

Ice 11
v1.0
By DeXtop
Desktop Background Included
750 KB

System Requirements
10.2.6
Duality 3.1, not 4 GT

http://penguinn.com/dextop/ice10.dmg.zip


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Aug 31, 2003)

OMG, this theme looks VERY Nice ... i gotta try this!!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Aug 31, 2003)

I can't seem to download Duality, the site isn't responding... How can i change to this theme, via ThemeChanger 0.5?!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Aug 31, 2003)

Love the theme, very nice! Couple of things that need work tho:







^^ The highlight on that, obviously. I don't like the apple logo either. Prefer it to be a regular sized apple... Maybe the colour of the window widgets?

Speaking of the Window widgets, when a document is unsaved, the mouse-over does this:






...Personally, i don't like the colour widgets in this theme, any chance you can drop them, for some other mouse over effect? maybe just lightened widgets or something?

Besides that, it seems fine ... I'll keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## Androo (Aug 31, 2003)

hmmm i just noticed.... I'll make Aqua and Graphite versions


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 1, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

What was wrong with my icons?

You should at least use them for icons.  Replace the standard blank document icon with my regular ice cube, and if you can associate the others with other document types, then all the better.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *What was wrong with my icons?
> 
> You should at least use them for icons.  Replace the standard blank document icon with my regular ice cube, and if you can associate the others with other document types, then all the better. *



What icons? did i miss these?!


----------



## Androo (Sep 1, 2003)

Arden that gives me a great idea, cuz i really wanna use those cubes. I'll mix the widgets with the cubes 
Or we can use the cubes as Icons! In fact, all the cubes that you made will be icons.
Speaking of icons, nb3004 created an awesome folder icon 
Perhaps we can incorporate the cubes with the folders


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

I think Nick's (sorry, nb3004's) folder would work well.  Use my cube for the basis for document icons (hopefully you can scale it up to 128x128 easily if it's not there already, though I think it is), and add logos like Quicktime and text to it.


----------



## Androo (Sep 1, 2003)

Okay i'll include a bunch of icons. Nick's and yours.


----------



## Androo (Sep 1, 2003)

Okay ~Neyo, I have put your idea into place..... and it ended up that its amazing.
In the 1.2 package there is a Desktop Background, the Ice 11 aqua theme, and the Ice 11 Graphite theme. The graphite looks best 

******
Ice 11 v1.2
Aqua and Graphite themes included
Requires Duality 3.1, OS X 10.2.6
http://penguinn.com/ice12.sit
1.3 megabytes
******

Some screenshots:
http://penguinn.com/ice/screen1.jpg
http://penguinn.com/ice/screen2.jpg
http://penguinn.com/ice/screen3.jpg


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh wow, nice one Androo ... i didn't know u updated it! my bad! ... cool, i'm gonna install it now! 

So is this theme 'complete' now?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh, and what are these BLOODY icons i keep hearing about?!!? Lol


----------



## Arden (Sep 6, 2003)

Neyo, if you're ever not away on IM I'll send you the PSD file.

I've decided to start a new theme called Heavy Traffic, and I'd like submissions for theme elements.  Basically, anything related to cars or traffic in general is good, like a highway sign for a submit button or a car trunk for a drawer.  Send either the individual pics or a ThemePark file containing the bits.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Neyo, if you're ever not away on IM I'll send you the PSD file.
> 
> I've decided to start a new theme called Heavy Traffic, and I'd like submissions for theme elements.  Basically, anything related to cars or traffic in general is good, like a highway sign for a submit button or a car trunk for a drawer.  Send either the individual pics or a ThemePark file containing the bits. *



LOL Arden, i added you, after you IM'd me the late time. I've not seen you one, either! 

As for the upcoming theme, sounds interesting, but don't make it too 'busy'.

See ya around


----------



## Androo (Sep 7, 2003)

Arden, sounds pretty cool!
Ummmm yea Ice11 1.3 is now going to be in development, meaning the amazing folders will be coming! And if you want just the folders, then you can just download the whole thing, cuz it wont be big.
Everything is going to be in .dmg.sit, so get your stuffit and diskcopy prepared. 
I am going to start the second i hit the submit reply button for this post!aaaaaaanddddd GOOOO!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2003)

"Gunmetal."


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 8, 2003)

Interesting Ricky!! Can I try it?!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2003)

Argh, it's only a PSD right now


----------



## Arden (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey, nice job with the scroll grabber.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 9, 2003)

Argh, looking at this on an uncalibrated PC gamma CRT has produced less than desirable results.  I was afraid of this.

Looks like I'll be needing to do quite a bit of tweaking to this theme at school as well...  :\


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 9, 2003)

What do u mean Ricky? Looks nice on my Apple LCD! ... Altho i have to admit, working on here, i hate viewing my work on "typical" setups with CRT's. They seem so dark, and it really ruins some of my stuff, i've gone through some Gamma stuff, and I can't see to get my Apple LCD setup to see how stuff 'may look' on a "typical" CRT setup.


----------



## Androo (Sep 9, 2003)

Ricky that looks awesome.

I am making a theme too  still in development, but its looking pretty cool. I can't think of a name but it will have something to do with the winter. "Snowman" is the current name which isn't permanent.
loooooook!


----------



## Androo (Sep 9, 2003)

I think that the little white line there has gotta go...... it makes it blend in with safari, but in a weird way that distracts you.....


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Ice12, perhaps?   No, seriously, call it Frost.  Not Frost11, but just Frost.

What's with the sudden ice-themed, um, themes all of a sudden, Androo?  Is it too cold in your room?  Or too hot?

Neyo:  PC's are tuned to a lower gamma than Macs by design.  Therefore, images typically look much darker on a PC than on a Mac (especially my iMac, with its dark-blue-black blacks... but that's a different story).  You have to correct for this when you make images destined to be viewed on multiple monitors; fortunately, Photoshop has options for this.

Ricky:  Why are you worried how your *Mac OS X* theme looks on a PC?  Have you found the magical combination to run OS X on Intel hardware?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Why are you worried how your Mac OS X theme looks on a PC?  Have you found the magical combination to run OS X on Intel hardware? *


The default calibration setting for most CRTs put onto Macs is PC gamma, which makes everything below 60-60-60 RGB value or so look like black.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *The default calibration setting for most CRTs put onto Macs is PC gamma, which makes everything below 60-60-60 RGB value or so look like black. *



I see, that explains a few things! So how can i setup my stuff to work with this? In PS, that is!? I am a n00b very much eager to learn...


----------



## Androo (Sep 10, 2003)

Arden, actually my room is very warm, since i have too many electronics. I have my imac, my tv, my stereo, my vcr, my playstation2, a giant wooden desk (wood produces heat too), my powerbook G3, my lamp, my lava lamp and my phone.
Though i dont have all of these on at once (sometimes i do lol), if i use a few of these instant hotness. But my room is just hot without doing anything (my comp is always on though).

Actually, i will call it Frost. The whole 11 thing can only be used once (i replaced mac11 with ice11, mac11 is obsolete, its gone).
I'll continue to work on it today, it has some NASTY bugs (the top of a window in some apps are 10x bigger than the actual window).
I gotta fix that


----------



## Androo (Sep 10, 2003)

Okay, i fixed up the theme, its now at version 0.6, meaning its time for public testing.

Frost 0.6
Whats new?
-The light blue is not replaced with light purple
-The snowy texture has been improved
-Theme works in Photoshop now
-The name is now Frost
-Desktop Background has been included
-That's all for now!

-----------------
---Frost 0.6---
By DeXtop
Size: 702 KB

Download:
http://penguinn.com/dextop/downloads/frost06.sit

Requirements:
Mac OS X 10.2.6, not for 10.3 beta
Duality 3.1 (dont use 4, it can mess up your computer, if you need the link to duality 3.1 just ask me!)
-------------------

Here is a screenshot!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2003)

Plan on piecing together Gunmetal anytime soon?


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Androo: I like the texture in the toolbar area, but you need to work on the selected menu part.  Make it more distinctive and not flat.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 10, 2003)

I don't like that theme, Androo!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *I don't like that theme, Androo!  *



Androo, any chance of fixing these elements up, in your ice theme, I am sure u didn't want Aqua in there...


----------



## Androo (Sep 10, 2003)

oooo i know how to fix it!
Sure i'll fix it later when i'm done homework!!!!
Ricky: I've been working on that too 
          I'll be done in a matter of days 

I'll also fix up the airport ichat sound and moniters menus on the top rite so that there is no white!


----------



## Androo (Sep 11, 2003)

as i promised NeYo, i have fixed ice11, making it ice11 1.3 
I put in 1 folder (1 of the many you will be seeing in v1.4 ), and there is no visible aqua stripes.

Ice11 v1.3
By DeXtop
Sept 11, 03

requirements:
OS X 10.2.6
Duality 3.1 or later (dont use duality 4 GT, it can mess up your comp)

http://penguinn.com/dextop/downloads/ice13.sit
Size: 1.21 Megabytes


----------



## Ricky (Sep 12, 2003)

Another shot of my theme...

http://www.anim8.biz/files/menubar.png
(Not included as an image because it's huge in both physical and data size)

I will pass the .PSD along to Androo so he can compile it into my theme.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 12, 2003)

Ricky, that isn't an iChat AV menu is it?! Since i installed iChat AV, the menu didn't work because it was still associated with the original iChat app, from jagWire.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 12, 2003)

It always worked for me...  :\


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 12, 2003)

n/m, maybe i am being blonde ... i reverted to iChat 1.0, unticked the Menu, upgraded to iChat AV, and then applied the menu, and it works like a charm! 

I missed that! Cheers for ...errr ... NOTHING


----------



## Androo (Sep 12, 2003)

Ricky:
sweeet background! is that the panther background? Did you theme that menubar in yourself? if not, then send me the file , and i'll finish your theme RIGHT NOW (it should take me a while though lol).


----------



## Spinner X (Sep 12, 2003)

all ur stuff looks realy kool.... but how do u download it canot find appropriate link??? lol


----------



## Androo (Sep 12, 2003)

that is the appropriate link......


----------



## Ricky (Sep 13, 2003)

Status report on "Gunmetal," Androo?


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 13, 2003)

it appears to be a little delayed Ricky


----------



## Androo (Sep 13, 2003)

i still can't fix the text. That is the one big problem. Everything else looks hot.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> * i still can't fix the text. That is the one big problem. Everything else looks hot. *



Can we see?!!


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

What's the problem?  Lemme take a look at it.


----------



## Androo (Sep 14, 2003)

okay i'll post it after..... after my homework


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I did a lot of stuff with Heavy Traffic today.  I made a number of the graphics in Photoshop; I assume you'd be willing to turn them into a theme, Androo?

Some pictures I could use, head-on or closeup typically unless I specify otherwise:

A traffic signal
Parts of a car, especially the controls like window controls, dashboard, etc.
Asphalt and concrete (one's used for the road and the other for sidewalks, before you ask what the difference is)
The trunk of a sedan or coupe
A wheel
Various signs: street signs, traffic signs, etc.
Poles: traffic light poles, sign poles, etc.
Anything else car-, traffic- or street-related that you think would look good in this theme
I would take these myself, but I don't have a decent digital camera.  I'm not asking for a lot, just if you have some spare time and you wouldn't mind snapping a few pics, that would be great.  Nick sent me some already, but most of them weren't very good (they were at night).


----------



## Androo (Sep 15, 2003)

i may be able to get you some photos 
i'll also fix em up so there's nothing else in the pic


----------



## Androo (Sep 15, 2003)

I made this quickly.... use it in anyway, like part of a logo or something, or for the desktop, or anything you want


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 15, 2003)

Rid of jaggies, and yea!


----------



## Androo (Sep 15, 2003)

lol ya i am doing that now


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Hmm, nice light.  I made one in PS too, but it's for the title bar widgets, so it will be really small, and I want as many real-looking elements as possible.

You don't have to edit them in any way, I'd rather do it myself.  Just send me the snaps.


----------



## Androo (Sep 15, 2003)

lol but i fixed mine up. I FIXED THEM UUUUPPPP 
at least appreciate them now:


----------



## Androo (Sep 15, 2003)

They'll be used in some way on the site then  like to say that it has been released.
And of course, i will put it together (as long as i don't have to change text colors, meaning dont make the whole thing black cuz i cant figure out text colors).
meow!


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Use it for the theme's icon!  Yeah!

I'll try to figure out colors if it's getting to you (when we get there).


----------



## Androo (Sep 15, 2003)

icons.... you have delicious ideas.
yep, just come to me once you are ready with all the parts all hot and good to go.


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

The new DeXtop Site URL (its only a new url ):
http://dextop.rocks.it

Yes that's right, i signed up to get an awesome subdomain, you'll barely notice cuz its an awesome  subdomain, its awesome 
I fixed the logo so that it is actually situated in the TOP LEFT, and the logo isn't all fuzzy, its nice and clear, and a bit more aquatized 
I am working on a new  theme also called RedShine.
It'll be a nice red look with some type of polish on it, so that its nice and shiney 
I better get to work!!!!


----------



## Arden (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, the traffic theme is coming along fairly well, though I still need car elements.

Here's an idea for you guys to play with: a theme called Cubicon.  I think Ricky should capitalize on this idea.


----------



## Androo (Sep 20, 2003)

Where has ricky been? i've only seen him post once in the past week.....


----------



## Ricky (Sep 20, 2003)

Lost interest in developing the theme...  Been working on tons of other things.


----------



## Arden (Sep 21, 2003)

Androo, I think I'm going to give you what I have now and let you work on it as it currently is, and as I find new elements I'll give them to you to work in.


----------



## Androo (Sep 22, 2003)

okay 
o and all dextop themes still work perfectly in 10.2.8, so no worries anyone!


----------



## Androo (Sep 24, 2003)

New Website.
Includes a little table on the homepage for links, so DeXtop members send me your 88x31 images so that i can link to your sites 
like this:


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

And it uses only web colors!


----------



## Androo (Sep 25, 2003)

awesome! that's EXACTLY what i'm talking about  nicenice, it'll go on the site in a minute


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

Okay, cool.

I burned my theme files, so I'll give them to you when I see you on AIM.  Almost everything was made by hand in Photoshop, so if you can get real-life replacement images for these items, that would be cool.  Just tell me.


----------



## Androo (Oct 5, 2004)

its funny seeing how much dextop has matured in a year...... its only me, and my friends help me test my themes
http://penguinn.com/dextop

now i acutally make themes that are GOOD. Theme making has taught me how to use photoshop well.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 5, 2004)

HOLY CRAP, ITS UNIX X11?! Why the hell is he back in this urine-soaked hellhole? Oh right, you linked me here.

It is very amazing what you have done, Androo. I am proud to be testing your themes. If you ever run into Steve Jobs, he will tell you that your themes are insanely great. Then he would sue you for copyright infringement.


----------

